# Yardman MDT Shifting problem



## AndyK (Aug 23, 2008)

Help...New to the forum and looking for advice.

I'm working on a 15.5 hp Yardman by MTD riding mower. The shifting from forward to reverse and reverse to forward has been getting more and more difficult. I push the clutch/brake pedal all the way down and about 30 to 40% of the time, the shift lever will just not go from F to R or vice versa unless I force it. It seems I'm going to bend the shifter. Other times, it shifts just fine. 

I've had the mower about 5 years and have not changed the belts. Also, the front of the engine has a oil leak around the valve cover - have replaced the gasket several times - seems I have to do this every year..anyway the oil has found it's way onto the belt.

Any ideas? THANKS 
Andy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you push the clutch pedal all the way down this activates the brake which is on the transmission, with age the shifting forks can develop wear patterns that can cause the shifter to stick, ease up on the clutch pedal a little to allow movement in the transmission. This should make is much easier to shift.


----------

